# Im Applying for DSM of my corps



## sgt.pongo (28 Dec 2004)

I want be the DSM of my corps....I asked my co if I could seeing as the position was open.  She told me that her son,who has quit and was the old DSM had said to her that I had a very good drill voice and good drill.  She told me this and I want to know if you think that what she said might seem like she is considering it, because the people I ask say that they dont care, so I would love to have your opinion.




Mod Edit: try typing in actual proper english next time please.. Remember we are the Royal Canadian Army Cadets  not the Royal Canadian L337 Hax0rs from ze G to ze H to zr etto.

thanks,
K


----------



## sgt.pongo (28 Dec 2004)

yes, sorry i will type properly next time.


----------



## Burrows (28 Dec 2004)

;D Thanks,  Also congrats it sounds like she is really considering it,


----------



## sgt.pongo (28 Dec 2004)

Do you really think so? i am only a sgt. so i dont know. However i got a full sgt. before a differnt sgt. He is only an acting sgt. but he is better then i am.Or at least it think. But thanks for the congrats. i wonder if anyone else  will look at this and give me their feed back.


----------



## gt102 (28 Dec 2004)

My DSM was a sgt when he got the position... now he is the RSM and got triple promo'd to CWO


----------



## q_1966 (29 Dec 2004)

If you know your stuff, you will have no problem.

- Shawn


----------



## sgt.pongo (29 Dec 2004)

shawn do you think i know my stuff. you are in my corps. and your DSM is really lucky then. hey shawn, umm i was wondering if you nkew your turns on the march. i always have trouble with them i got taught them and got them but i keep on getting confuzed do you think you could help me one dya, say mabey we could get together and you can help me, i dont think going for DSM and not completely knowing you turns on the march is a good thing.


----------



## q_1966 (30 Dec 2004)

sure i can help you, anytime, send me a PM me, when you want to get together

- Shawn


----------



## sgt.pongo (30 Dec 2004)

okay i will. umm i think it should be before cadets starts agian. but i dont know when. it all depends upon your sechuadle and mine. because i have to work. okay but for sure i will get back to you on that. thanks for you help shawn.


shaylee


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Dec 2004)

You guys ought to be doing this by PM :


----------



## sgt.pongo (31 Dec 2004)

sorry. but i dont know how. haha.


----------



## kwan (4 Jan 2005)

promotions and apointments aren't everything in cadets you know.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Jan 2005)

I am also one of the candidates being considered for CSM of my corp. It is rather difficult for me because the other main candidate has a lot of family in the corp and there is a  lot of favouritism. Any suggestions on how I could go about making myself look better without making a *** of myself??


----------



## q_1966 (6 Jan 2005)

"In a proper core, you shouldnt have to kiss a** just to get promoted because they should already assume you want a promotion" (taken from a W.O. and a good friend)...but, try to have better Drill, Dress, and Deportment. than "The Other Guy", D&C helps, but shouldnt be required if you know your stuff, and above all display good leadership qualities & ability towards all your subordinates, you will be bound to be noticed eventually.

- Shawn


----------



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2005)

well i dont kiss a** yeah i need to learn my turns fast because  i have ot teach a lession on them....haha


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Jan 2005)

lol, Good luck!!


----------



## sgt.pongo (7 Jan 2005)

thanks


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> My DSM was a sgt when he got the position... now he is the RSM and got triple promo'd to CWO


I congratulate your RSM, however in my opinion no cadet in any circumstance should be triple promoted.



			
				Papke said:
			
		

> try to have better Drill, Dress, and Deportment. than "The Other Guy", D&C helps, but shouldnt be required if you know your stuff, ...


Yes CLI D&C is a good course ... but don't rely on qualifications to make you a leader.   Your actions, abilities, and personal deportment are what can make you a respectable leader.   I did CLI Band and it never once stopped me from getting to CWO.

My advice to those seeking appointments and/or promotion.   Show that your confident in your actions and abilities ... don't be arrogant, but have confidence.   Set an appropriate example, and take inititave.   Those things, along with good drill dress and deportment are the ways that I notice people in my corps.


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Jan 2005)

Is this the same Zedic who was DSM of Kilo in 2004 at Blackdown?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Jan 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Is this the same Zedic who was DSM of Kilo in 2004 at Blackdown?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Jan 2005)

I remember You..
I was in Your Platoon.. 
Duthards..
2nd Serial..


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Jan 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I remember You..
> I was in Your Platoon..
> Duthards..
> 2nd Serial..


I'm aware of who you are.  By the way the platoon was called "Dutharts" not "Duthards" it was named after Alex Duthart a well known pipe band drummer.


----------



## sgt.pongo (8 Jan 2005)

dutharts? i have never heard of him. are you supposed ot learn it in cadets?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Jan 2005)

sgt.pongo said:
			
		

> dutharts? i have never heard of him. are you supposed ot learn it in cadets?


Not necessarily, but it is what we callled one of the platoons of Basic P&D Cadets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2005)

Enlighten yourselves.

Alex Duthart

http://www.canadianstandard.ca/wtsi/balexd.html


----------



## squirl (8 Jan 2005)

i was a sgt this year when i was promoted to master warant and the position of DSM i got it because i had a good drill voice and did my job well. sounds to me like shes considering it just do your job man and you will get the position you deserve which sounds like DSM so good luck.
peace


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

squirl said:
			
		

> i was a sgt this year when i was promoted to master warant and the position of DSM i got it because i had a good drill voice and did my job well. sounds to me like shes considering it just do your job man and you will get the position you deserve which sounds like DSM so good luck.
> peace


Congratulations you on your promotion.  I'm just curious though, around what size is your corps?  What kind of criteria does your corps use for double promotions?  I ask because my cadet corps has never once double promoted a cadet (at least since I've been in it), and we do testing and board meetings to promote senior ranks (we're a large cadet corps).


----------



## Dane (9 Jan 2005)

Double promotions are unnecessary, there is no need for a person with an appointment to be promoted ASAP once receiving the position. This is one of my greatest beefs with the ideology many Cadets follow. A rank, and a position/appointment are 2 entirely different things. I was an RSM when I was a WO.... (for 1 week) As a DSM you can be ANY rank, Private, Corporal, Clodhopper, it really does not matter. You exercise the authority of your position as required, you just may not have direct 'control' (bad word, sorry) of others w/i the unit at all times like you would as a person of higher rank status.

A triple promotion from Sgt to CWO is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, no disrespect intended but if that individual was all that they would have had no bones about being a WO and MWO for at least a short period of time. When I see and work with units that feel it a neccessity to bounce people up that quickly I loose confidence in their training department, and leadership.


----------



## squirl (9 Jan 2005)

i was a sgt. earlier this year when i was promoted to master warant and position of DSM so it isnt impossible you just should be god at your job have good dress dril and deportment and work well just do your job man and yea it sounds to me like she  is considering you for the position. good luck

PEACE


----------



## Dane (9 Jan 2005)

Armyboi, that was my problem in that one sentence really, "they obviously felt she had the right qualities" for a position. Rank should be given over time so you learn how to exercise authority correctly, the difference between Sgt and MWO is sweeping, the largest jump in Cadets really (barring the absurd Sgt to CWO). Gooid on them for getting the position, I do not doubt they earned it, and are a good fit with all the qualities and skills needed..... BUT I was a WO for 8 weeks, it didn't kill me, plus it gave me some experience at the WO level.


----------



## sgt.pongo (9 Jan 2005)

well tyhanks everyone. i hope she looks into my drill lession. they have stuck me teaching 2 drill lessions but one i am only a helper for a master corporal. but i wonder if she will see that i know how to do it. thanks god i practised my turns. haha


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> BUT I was a WO for 8 weeks, it didn't kill me, plus it gave me some experience at the WO level.


I was a Sgt for a full year, a WO for 8 months, and a MWO for 14 months.

I think serving the time in each rank was necessary, as it gave me experiance in each level of the chain of command (my corps usually ensures senior NCOs serve at least 6 months in each rank).  I had no problem serving those amounts of time in each rank (I had my NSCE as a Sgt, so qualifications was not an issue either), I also had an acting term as a Sergeant Major before receiving the rank of MWO.

I do congraulate you on your promotions, but I know if I jumped that many ranks I wouldn't be as effective as a leader as I am by serving time in each rank.


----------

